# Playmobil sawmill



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Made this out of Playmobil western town parts, pvc tubing, styrene, old stanza boiler, HO wheel sets for carriage, aluminum tubing for roller bench, window blind slats for lumber, dremel saw blades, + extras and crinkled aluminum cans for roof. Sawdust wigwam is a seed separator for making jelly.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, not at all what my mind's eye saw in the title!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

thanks, also made a 3 story hotel out of the stuff, very adaptable


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work! Looks real good and very inspirational.

What glue did you use for the Playmobil parts? (that is, if you used glue for the construction).


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! Surprised me too.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*glues for the sawmill*



Paulus said:


> Great work! Looks real good and very inspirational.
> 
> What glue did you use for the Playmobil parts? (that is, if you used glue for the construction).


 Used about everything, the playmobil parts and styrene I used model master plastic cement, melts the plastic, aluminum roof I used contact cement, parts that were susceptible to jar like people standing, the log trolley and things that needed to be moved after gluing I used E6000, also used Loctite ultragel control that needed strength and fairly fast set up. Also used quite a bit of surehold plastic surgery cement that I get at Ace Hardware, fast set up and is a type of super glue that is designed for all types of plastic, cheap compared to super glues and actually melts the plastic together like the model master but you don't have to hold it in place, sets up very fast. Also used Tamiya wicking liquid glue also great stuff, melts plastic but takes a while to dry, Bill


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

choochoowilly said:


> Used about everything, the playmobil parts and styrene I used model master plastic cement, melts the plastic, aluminum roof I used contact cement, parts that were susceptible to jar like people standing, the log trolley and things that needed to be moved after gluing I used E6000, also used Loctite ultragel control that needed strength and fairly fast set up. Also used quite a bit of surehold plastic surgery cement that I get at Ace Hardware, fast set up and is a type of super glue that is designed for all types of plastic, cheap compared to super glues and actually melts the plastic together like the model master but you don't have to hold it in place, sets up very fast. Also used Tamiya wicking liquid glue also great stuff, melts plastic but takes a while to dry, Bill



Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice adaptation of a kids play outfit. Good work.


----------

